# Only a year ago...



## southern Maine diver (Mar 28, 2007)

It was only just a year ago that we were getting ready for the New England Bottle Show and with the 2007 show coming up this weekend (Sunday , April 1st) I thought it would be appropriate to remind everyone how much fun we had.[]

 The weather was nice... the beer was cold... and our favorite Southern boy had come to Maine for a visit...


----------



## southern Maine diver (Mar 28, 2007)

Obi-Wan-Capsoda refered to the local seafood delacacy as "overgrown crawdads" and the lobsters protested in great numbers...


----------



## southern Maine diver (Mar 28, 2007)

Poor Obi-Wan was swarmed by the crawling creatures from souther Maine...The power of the "Force" could not help him.[]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Mar 28, 2007)

The lobster forced poor Obi-Wan-Capsoda to take back what he had said about them... Obi-Wan had met his match...[&o]  These were not mere "Overgrown Crawdads"  they were Superior Southern Maine Shellfish!!![]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, the lobsters finally gave in and jumped into the boiling water that Obi-Wan had tricked them into, by using the force, suggesting that it was a "Pool"  We all ate well...[8D]

 We went to the bottle show with our special shirts and had a great time...


----------



## southern Maine diver (Mar 28, 2007)

Thought I'd take the time to say that personally, I will miss Warren's visit.  We sure had a great time and I look forward to getting together again soon.  Hope to see a lot of Bottle Forum friends this week-end. I will be sure to bring my camera and get some "quality" photos on the forum afterwards.

 I hope to get around to going south for a bit of vacation. "Thumb Dude" is already packed up to go![]

 You all have a great day and hope to see you at the show.

 Wayne


----------



## epgorge (Mar 28, 2007)

See you Sunday Wayne.

 Joel


----------



## southern Maine diver (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey Joel...

 Looking forward to meeting you.  I'll be there all day just making the rounds.  Usually, the forum members try to hang out as long as possible so we can get a group photo at the end of the show.  Hope you can stick around a little. Afterwards, some of us go over to "99's" just for a quick liquid bibation... [8D]  kind of start the bottle diggin/diving season off with well wishes to everyone...

 Great bunch of people, sharing a great hobby and a few laughs...

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Mar 28, 2007)

You will love it Joel. There are some really great people up there. 

 Hey Wayne, Good to hear from ya buddy. Miss you guys just a little.  [&o]

 But I will be fine. Tell pam I said hi. []


----------



## CanadianBoy (Mar 28, 2007)

Don't worry Wayne,I'll try to keep Cap entertained while I'm down there.
 If he starts crying in his beer,I'll just give him another one.


----------



## bearswede (Mar 29, 2007)

> our favorite Southern boy


 
  Golly, Wayne...

  Here ah thaught ah wore yore favoright suthun boah, bein' from Massatwosits... Gollleeee, Boah Hahddy!!!!!!!!!!

  Ronny Bob


----------



## southern Maine diver (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey Ron Boy...

 He's our favorite Southern Alabama boy...  You must mean you thought you were a favorite south western Mass boy!  There's a difference... you don't refer to lobsters as overgrown crawdads...

 Wayne


----------



## bearswede (Mar 29, 2007)

> overgrown crawdads...


 
  You're right... I call em BUGS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cc6pack (Mar 29, 2007)

And I thought he had a bad case of the Crabs[]


----------

